# Nova recoil reducer



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

My son wants to get a recoil reducer for his Nova to take some of the sting out of turkey loads and slugs. Do they work and how much of the felt recoil is reduced? He's used a youth 20 ga. the last two years and he's not used to a 12 ga. kick yet, so any suggestions will help.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I just quit using magnum loads&#8230;.hunt mostly geese and ducks&#8230;.shoot placement is the key&#8230;.I never hit more game with the magnum loads&#8230;.I do use hevy shot in 2 ¾ shells.

Also when comparing the 12gauage to the 20guage youth. Remember that the 12 gauge weighs 1.5 lbs heavier&#8230;.should absorb some of the recoil&#8230;&#8230;.my wife prefers a heavier twelve gauge to a light 20 gauge&#8230;&#8230;20 gauge always kicked harder for her&#8230;..

We didn't have magnum loads when I was kid and we did just fine&#8230;&#8230; with 2 ¾ shells


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Hes going to shoot 2 3/4" for turkeys. I got him a box of field load to shoot to get used to the gun too. I bought a recoil reducer anyway because slugs will kick the crap out of him, even 2 3/4".


----------

